# Collagen protein?



## Ironbuilt (Jun 13, 2013)

I was at this vitamin shoppe and just cruising and looking at the many brands and types of protein and I ran into collagen protein in those test tube looking shots . Isn't collagen protein hard to digest and basically crap in regards to collagen building ? Thanks for info I just have never noticed it before. Ib


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 14, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I was at this vitamin shoppe and just cruising and looking at the many brands and types of protein and I ran into collagen protein in those test tube looking shots . Isn't collagen protein hard to digest and basically crap in regards to collagen building ? Thanks for info I just have never noticed it before. Ib



Collagen lacks tryptophan and thus does not have a complete amino acid structure.  It also contains low levels of other amino acids and is thus an inferior source of protein. In a pinch, I guess it wouldn't be terrible, better than nothing.

Collagen requires the the presence of the digestive enzyme pepsin to be broken down and this is the only enzyme that will break down the fibrous structure of collagen. So yes, it is harder to digest. 

I do believe that once it is broken down, it can be used to help build collagen, but I have not come across enough information yet.  If I do I'll post it up.


----------

